# What are you applying for? 2014



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I finally got around to applying for this year. Every time I was about to apply I would hesitate and think "oh, well I'll put it off another couple days in case I change my mind on something, that way I won't wast the app money". But tonight I just decided I better gettr done. All of these are in Utah.

I applied for pronghorn up north, anylegal weapon 1st choice. archery 2nd choice.

General season any legal weapon buck deer box elder as 1st chioce, same unit but archery for 2nd choice.

Moose bonus point



What about you guys?


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Haven't submitted yet but my group is putting in for Ogden muzzleloader and Manti early rifle elk. Also Ogden moose for me.
We'll hunt muzzleloader & it will likely be points for the rest. One guy has 14 points for elk so there's a fair to decent chance.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Every thing that I can and since I am a non resident I can put in for everything.:RULES:-BaHa!-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I put in for another OIL general season muzzleloader deer permit.:mrgreen: I put my daughter in for general season any weapon deer. She is a youth and has 1 point so she should draw.:? This would allow her to hunt muzzleloader and rifle. Oquirrh-Stansbury again for both of us.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

General deer and then buy a spike elk tag.
I'll throw a few dollars into the ponzi scheme for elk and mountain goat. Even after I draw a goat tag in a few years or an elk tag in a few more. I will not apply for any OIL or LE tags. It would be throwing money away. Point creep is just too nasty.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I tagged out my first two years in the dedicated hunter program so no GS deer hunting for me this year. However, my wife will be put in for Zion archery deer and I will tag along with her. Just bonus points for all the limited entry stuff, and I am going to buy either an archery elk tag or an open bull, rifle tag.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> Every thing that I can and since I am a non resident I can put in for everything.:RULES:-BaHa!-


Critter, as a non-resident can you put in for multiple le species? Am I following you right?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Critter, as a non-resident can you put in for multiple le species? Am I following you right?


Yes you are following him correctly. NON-RESIDENTS can apply for all species every year. EVERYTHING!!!!

:RULES: Right? C'Mon I pay a but load of taxes here in Utah and they get the better benefit.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

It's a secret. I don't want all the undecided guys copying me :sly:


----------



## Boulderhunter (Nov 19, 2007)

L.E. Elk Archery (Boulder) O.I.L. Bison (Henry mtns.) and re-uping Dedicated hunter on the Boulder.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, I put in for everything but the odds of drawing it is like the odds of winning the lottery. I did the math on my bison points and I'll be close to 95 years old when I final reach the top of the heap and draw a tag, same with moose, and goats. The only animals that it really helps me with is antelope, deer, and elk. But then I also have a lifetime license so I can hunt deer every year. 

As for the tax comment, I lived in Utah possibly for more years than most of the members here on the forum have been alive and it wasn't until work forced me to move that I left.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

just got points this year for elk,deer,moose and bear.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I am putting in for a new species called points. The population must be skyrocketing because I draw out for points in a half dozen states each year! Problem is, I can never find any points to hunt? Anybody have any good points recipes? How many point do you have to acquire before you reach trophy point status? Is it ethical to shoot points with a 243? ----SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> General deer and then buy a spike elk tag.
> I'll throw a few dollars into the ponzi scheme for elk and mountain goat. Even after I draw a goat tag in a few years or an elk tag in a few more. I will not apply for any OIL or LE tags. It would be throwing money away. Point creep is just too nasty.


I hope more people start having your attitude.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I am putting in for a new species called points. The population must be skyrocketing because I draw out for points in a half dozen states each year! Problem is, I can never find any points to hunt? Anybody have any good points recipes? How many point do you have to acquire before you reach trophy point status? Is it ethical to shoot points with a 243? ----SS


I sure like hunting things with lots of points.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> I hope more people start having your attitude.


I hope you were serious about that. I really do think the system needs to change. To what? I don't know. My solution pi$$es off a lot of high point holders. But I do believe that the point system is way to screwed up and needs to be eliminated. (Crap will now be slung at me by those I mentioned)

:behindsofa:


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

LE muzzleloader elk ( between Manti, Fishlake, or Lal Sal)
General deer (muzzleloader of rifle...haven't decided).
OIAL for bighorn (Rockies)

With 12 points going in I have a shot at the LE elk hunts!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll be buying points for LE deer and Desert Sheep and I'll be trying to hunt a new area this year for general deer but I need to draw first before I make too many plans.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

MWScott72 said:


> LE muzzleloader elk ( between Manti, Fishlake, or Lal Sal)
> General deer (muzzleloader of rifle...haven't decided).
> OIAL for bighorn (Rockies)
> 
> With 12 points going in I have a shot at the LE elk hunts!


Good shot at muzz elk!! Good luck!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Springville Shooter said:


> I am putting in for a new species called points. The population must be skyrocketing because I draw out for points in a half dozen states each year! Problem is, I can never find any points to hunt? Anybody have any good points recipes? How many point do you have to acquire before you reach trophy point status? Is it ethical to shoot points with a 243? ----SS


Only out to 350 yards.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> Only out to 350 yards.


None sense..... .243 is awesome for elk. even past 350.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I was playing on your is it ethical (usually in a LR thread). Cool vid though!


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

This year I will hunt spike and cow on the Wasatch. I'll hunt bucks on the Pine Valley general hunt. Preference points for Bull elk and Moose.
In a couple of years I'll have enough points to hunt Bull elk on the Wasatch.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I am only doing a point for elk. I've recently switched my mindset and need a year to do some research. I'm still deciding on general deer unit. Will give all 3 of my bison points a go too! 

If my brother doesn't draw a LE elk tag this year I will probably try and hunt a spike. Still not sure. Will put in for cow elk as well.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Willard Peak mountain goat. I need more points to draw so I'll just keep plugging along until I do.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am applying for whatever doesn't appear on here


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks like a lot of people are buying points maybe I might have a chance for elk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

LE Elk for the Central/Manti
GS Deer as a group for the Central/Manti (we didn't draw any choices last year so we have 1 point)
Moose point (I will have 6 now...yay!)

LE Deer for the kid
GS Deer as a part of our group (he's a youth again now that they changed the ages)
Rocky Mtn. Bighorn point for the kid (1st one)

when all the above fails, I'll put in for Manti cow with my 1 cow point, then when that fails, I'll buy a spike tag...all hunts listed are for rifle.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

DBH for me 8 points going into the draw this year. 
Points for Elk but will buy an over the counter tag, 
GS Muzzy deer on 4 units with 1 bonus point already.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Roadless Books for archery elk... The usual donation for a moose point that I'm pot committed on a system I will never draw.

should draws the Books, so no deer hunt for me.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Buffalo: Have points for a tag if I want it.........just put in for a point.
LE archery elk: Only guy with the points I have that did not draw last year.....will get. 
Deer: Lifetime tag, will go muzzle.
Have a couple of cow elk points, will prob get a cow tag.
Should be a good year !!!!


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Archery gs deer oquirrh-Stan 
LE archery elk (boulder) won't draw with 13 points so I will be spike hunting


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Archin said:


> Archery gs deer oquirrh-Stan
> LE archery elk (boulder) won't draw with 13 points so I will be spike hunting


I would be willing to wager that you do draw your LE archery tag for the Boulder. Last year all 5 hunters with 11 points drew and there were none with 12 and 5 with 10 which 4 of them drew.

That is unless you have luck like mine, then it is a solid bet that you won't draw. But I like your odds.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Me: GS deer, LE elk & Mtn Goat
Wife: LE deer and points for Mtn goat and GS deer


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Rocky Bighorn, ELK


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

MadHunter said:


> Yes you are following him correctly. NON-RESIDENTS can apply for all species every year. EVERYTHING!!!!
> 
> :RULES: Right? C'Mon I pay a but load of taxes here in Utah and they get the better benefit.


I was probably paying taxes in Utah before you went to bed with your dad and got up with your mom.

I've paid taxes in Utah for over 35 years. I should get a free goat permit just for that!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, Wyoming elk and Expo tags have come and gone---Onto stage 2...

oldest boy:
La Sal bear--- He should draw
LE Fishlake elk
Timp Goat
Wyoming 102 deer------Points for antelope/elk
Nevada 71-79 archery November deer

Wife:
LE deer San Juan
S Slope moose
Points for deer/elk Wyoming, Nevada

Me:
LE fishlake elk
S Slope moose-----Probly at least 85% chance of getting one. elk or moose.
Wyoming 102 deer, Max points. Better than 50/50 odds ..points in Wyo antelope/elk
Nevada 71-19 archery November deer

Youngest boy:
Points in Arizona for deer/elk----( other states 12 yr old rule sucks.:?..)

PLUS, all 4 of us already drew Sounthern region turkey permits in April 2014...

I'll wait and see what we draw, And may-be fill in my off weeks guiding..8)..

That's my plan.. Should/could get 4 months of soild hunting in this year.;-)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

stuckduck said:


> Roadless Books for archery elk... The usual donation for a moose point that I'm pot committed on a system I will never draw.
> 
> should draws the Books, so no deer hunt for me.


You shouldn't be so committed on pot. :shock:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Last year of DH for south slope area deer for my son and I.

Me: LE elk Fillmore/Pahvant premium tag
North Slope Bear
another point for desert sheep

Son: Wasatch muzzy LE elk
Uintas goat
North Slope bear

Wife: LE bookcliff deer
Henry's Bison Tag

Best chances for us are the muzzy elk and the wife's bison tag. I will most likely be hunting the Uintas for elk this year. We have some pretty good spots up there and love taking the mules deep.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Last year of DH for south slope area deer for my son and I.
> 
> Me: LE elk Fillmore/Pahvant premium tag
> North Slope Bear
> ...


How many points does your son have? I should be pulling the same tag. Should be a good donation since there are no elk.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Going in with 7 points. I think the muzzleloader will be a better rut hunt than the rifle this year just based on the dates. No guaranteed tag. 20-25% chance I think.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Going in with 7 points. I think the muzzleloader will be a better rut hunt than the rifle this year just based on the dates. No guaranteed tag. 20-25% chance I think.


Last year was 1 in 3.8 so you're about right. Good luck.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Would love to see him draw it. One of the reasons I am kind of just going for a point. Hoping he draws. Last year we focused on my brother's tag. I probably have more fun hunting for them than I do for me.


----------

